# Advanced key not working on doors



## pistonbroke (Jun 3, 2019)

I know posts from new members should be about their new pride and joy, but I'm still at the hunting stage with the money burning a hole in my pocket as we speak. I've been hunting for a TTS with all the options I want, one of them being the advanced key feature. I went to view a car today that has the feature, but it didn't work properly. The doors would neither lock or unlock the door with the key in proximity, but it functioned correctly from the boot. I've done some digging and found the A5 had an issue with advanced key where water ingress into the sensors in the handles would cause the same problem. Even one malfunctioning sensor would disable both doors from working, but the boot still functioned, exactly as this one did today.

I checked the MMI settings, but couldn't see anything regarding advanced key, only the remote locking functionality and whether one or both doors unlock when pressed on the fob. I ended up walking away from the car as I've no idea whats involved in the fix. The A5 fix is quite simple and not too expensive, but I've no idea about the TT

Can anyone shed any light on this? If it's a simple fix or I'm missing something, I'll go buy it.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

comfort key let you open the door by just grabbing the door handle and then pulling it, while closure is by brushing the sensor on the door handle.
Are you sure you followed this procedure?


----------



## pistonbroke (Jun 3, 2019)

Yeah, definitely. As I say, it works from the tailgate.


----------



## Pugliese (Aug 4, 2010)

I would suggest going through the disable procedure and then enable. If it is still playing up you have an issue and ask the seller to get it fixed


----------



## pistonbroke (Jun 3, 2019)

I couldn't find where the disable feature was in the mmi.


----------



## Pugliese (Aug 4, 2010)

Sorry, should have explained more fully. You can disable the keyless entry by closing the door then lock the car using the fob, then within 5 seconds press the lock button again on the fob. Leave for 15 seconds and then check that the keyless does not work. To disable just unlock the car using the fob and the keyless entry should be reinstated.


----------



## pistonbroke (Jun 3, 2019)

Nice one. I'll give it a go if I go see the car again. Thanks for your help.


----------

